# Chihuahua/little dog sound?



## Nester (Nov 5, 2008)

When your chihuahua goes to snuggle up with you, does he/she make a sigh/whimpering sound? It's VERY quiet, and sounds sort of like somebody whispering "Hee!"

It sounds sort of like a wheeze, but It's not like an asthmatic wheeze or anything. A lot of little dogs that I've known make the same sound. 

Usually, they'll do it when you're holding them or if they're laying next to you in bed, and they roll over.

Does anybody have a chihuahua that makes that sound?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My Chibi makes this sound esp. when I am loving on him and he is in heaven, LOL! I call it his guinea pig noise


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

mine huffs at me like no tomaro...hes so bored! -_-; when he wakes up he licks my face and ears..ahhh!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

chico does it too, but his is more like a tiny groan or grunt. It's funny tho.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Mine makes a squeak. It sounds a bit like 'hmEEp'.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Hannah is a whiny little thing too! When stressed or scared she does the default 'dont hurt me Im tiny' puppy yelping, but IMO she abuses the privalege But if she's moaning coz she needs to get to her puppy pad or is cold, wet on a walk she does a little, almost inaudible, passive-aggressive whine (complete with reproachful look at times!!)LOL


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey does that, especially when I let him sleep right on my shoulder next to my ear, he sticks his head behind my ear (sometimes rests his nose in my ear) resting it on the chair. I get the full on sound of his breathing. Its soothing.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Every Chi has different little sounds to show they are happy etc

Our have little hmmffmps, hees, keeeees etc It is funny to hear them all going at once. 

It is so cute to hear their little sounds


----------



## amy527 (Aug 8, 2008)

Mr. Big makes the cutest whine when he is changing positions when he is sleeping lol


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, I thought Misty was taking her last breaths when she first did it and then realised she was absoltely zonked! She falls asleep on my bony shoulder, its the best feeling!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Precious has only just started doing it lol! but yes she doest the moan when she snuggles down or i pick her up...Junior snores!!!! really loud!! :| xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

My Chi doesn't do it, but my Bichon, Cosmo, does. He only weighs 12 pounds, but sometimes when he snuggles down beside me he will make a big sigh like he weighs 400 pounds, eeeerrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh. It's a sound of contentment and always makes me smile.


----------

